# Moving to Silver Coast from Ireland - any tips before we buy ????



## Daidub (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi All,
New to this site
Planning to move to Portugul soon from Dublin - not quite ready to retire yet so looking for property on Silver Coast (poss. Sao Martinho do Porto) to restore and then get small rental b&b income

All advice and tips very welcome


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Daidub and a very warm :welcome: to EP FORUM.

We moved to the SILVER COAST 7 years ago and haven't regretted a minute of it. We d I did however decide to move slightly inland and are about 20/30 minutes from most local beaches. 

Have you visited the area yet?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Renovations on coast generally few and far between and attract hefty premiums, inland only slightly far more choice and opportunity, don't be swayed by large amounts of land a nightmare if your not here full time, if you want B&B or similar it's more and more important to be legal, so make certain any property you buy is legal and you could easily get the required AL licence


----------



## Daidub (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks Canoeman
How far Inland do you suggest ? east of A8 highway or further?
Open to all suggestions ps I am visiting Tomar early next week any thoughts ??

B&B is probably a cpl of years away yet and I have read about the formal (and formal) hurdles here

Really appreciate your input many thanks again all !


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Getting the permits is required but it's not difficult as C/M says. 

Tomar is a beautiful town and well worth a visit. 

Oh and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Daidub (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey Thanks travelling man
I am looking forward to visiting these places


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We live close to Figueiro Dos Vinhos which is only about an hour from Tomar and the whole area is chokka block full of great scenery, fantastic architecture & interesting history....... However, one of the problems with the area (whole country really) is the Portuguese couldn't sell a 10 minute liaison in a house of ill repute so you have to do the research yourself because no-one advertises it much! LOL


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

DAIDUB I have sent you a private message


----------



## Daidub (Feb 24, 2014)

Thx I will send u a pm with contact details I am in Sao M today and back tmrw


----------



## AstonVilla (Jul 16, 2012)

That's a pity as I'm coming out there tomorrow for a few days


----------



## Daidub (Feb 24, 2014)

Sorry this is another post so I can now send pms - i hope


----------



## AstonVilla (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok. That's fine


----------



## Daidub (Feb 24, 2014)

No worries can u pm me the details and I will maybe have a quick look and if of interest will call u - back out in a cpl of weeks ps I think I am taking the bad weather home with me u should now be ok !


----------



## AstonVilla (Jul 16, 2012)

I would need to ask the owners consent first I feel. I'll do that when I'm out there. Have you sent me a PM ?


----------



## Daidub (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi tried to send pm but not enough posts - will try again !


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

You should into the benefits of the non habitual residency scheme - it may apply to you and therefore you should understand its implications before entering into any transactions / paperwork


----------

